# helluvva deal........



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

just got here to my 2nd home on the coast and found a package thrown in the front door by a neighbor that had a key...........

seems alutecnos for-whatever-reason sent me 3 bags that i thot were laptop computer cases....... but they're tackle bags 16.5" x 12" with a dozen big pouches inside each one........










in the same box was this big plate.....










before i'd left last year, i'd ordered a gorilla 12C from a vendor and they had it drop-shipped to me direct from alutecnos,... i got it,... and went home........ within a coupla weeks after i left, all this showed up on the doorstep direct from alutecnos

helluvva deal....... no note, no packing list,..... nuttin! 
(but that nice plate and 3 bags!)


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Welcome back home, man.


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

I think they put the wrong address on that! I want it back lol.


----------



## TRACERP (May 5, 2008)

kyle2601 said:


> I think they put the wrong address on that! I want it back lol.


X2...that was for sure dropped off at the wrong location...send it back..and everything will be okay...LOL
Very Nice!!!!!!


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

Swells said:


> Welcome back home, man.


thanx!........ the package was a nice surprise but the biggest surprise, or rather, the oddest thing i saw was sunday on the way down

about 30-r-40 minutes south o'san antonio we saw a 5' dead alligator on the shoulder of I-35...... looked like a fairly-fresh-kill-soon-to-be-road-pizza

odd place to see a gator :spineyes:


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Somebody isn't practicing catch 'n' release, maybe? :cheers:

But I can see ya with a marlin lure tipped with chicken doing some gator fishing ... with the Alutecnos fighting plate ... no wait, no I can't envision that quite right, not you cap'n. 

Well good thing ya didn't go out the jetties today in this frog-floater of a storm. And don't know about offshore, but the weed on the beach has been intense.


----------

